# Best screen protection?



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking at all the options for the "military grade" wet apply screen protectors. In your opinions, which has been the best for you? I'm looking for one that is cut accurately and won't "orange peel". Ideas? Thanks


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> I'm looking at all the options for the "military grade" wet apply screen protectors. In your opinions, which has been the best for you? I'm looking for one that is cut accurately and won't "orange peel". Ideas? Thanks


I really enjoyed the ZAGG Invisishield but it does have that rubbery feel that you need to get use too. . If you go onto ebay you can find reusable plastic static screen protectors that are the harder plastic like Verizon's . Verizon's are adhesive and disposable but they are good IMO.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah I don't like the harder plastic because it's virtually impossible not to get a small bubble from dust. Seems like the good protectors are the same price on ebay that they are at a retail store.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> yeah I don't like the harder plastic because it's virtually impossible not to get a small bubble from dust. Seems like the good protectors are the same price on ebay that they are at a retail store.


It really is. There is no such thing as a dust free environment for the average person. I always end up with something under there even after the screen is wiped off and dust blown off.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

ended up ordering some from clear protector. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390375732347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 we sell this brand in the sprint store I work at and they have a lifetime warranty. Can't beat that for under $8.


----------

